# Overclocking galaxy y



## LeoTechLion (Mar 6, 2015)

Hi guys 
I tried to overclock galaxy y using axiom kernel. But its not working. Either it enters into a boot loop or else SIM card won't work. What should be done??? 

 Sent from my Spice Mi-498 using Digit, powered by appyet.com


----------



## Adityag (Mar 7, 2015)

I used to overclock my galaxy y using no frills cpu app that was pre installed when using jellyblast rom...
Now I am using stock rom and no overclock since a year...
If you soft bricked your phone then use odin to reflash android...


----------



## $hadow (Mar 7, 2015)

Flash the rom again.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 7, 2015)

Leave it, I have tried to OC it too. The SoC isn't good enough. Better flash CM11 on it. The phone is crap hardware wise.


----------



## $hadow (Mar 8, 2015)

Hardware limitation is certainly there but why do you want to overclock it? Gain won't be that much noticeable.


----------



## kkn13 (Mar 9, 2015)

not worth overclocking such poor hardware,youll only worsen the heat and battery life etc
instead,flash a light rom such as CM


----------



## LeoTechLion (Mar 9, 2015)

thanks guys
I have read a lot of cm 11.  will flash it on my phone.  (not now as my exams are going )!! 

 Sent from my Spice Mi-498 using Digit, powered by appyet.com


----------



## $hadow (Mar 10, 2015)

Cm is always a great option for old phones.


----------



## kkn13 (Mar 10, 2015)

$hadow said:


> Cm is always a great option for old phones.



or any phone to be precise 
im planning on flashing my Nexus 5 and 7,am tired of googles poorly optimised updates
CM Lollipop is wayy faster,have seen it in action on my friends N5


----------



## $hadow (Mar 10, 2015)

kkn13 said:


> or any phone to be precise
> im planning on flashing my Nexus 5 and 7,am tired of googles poorly optimised updates
> CM Lollipop is wayy faster,have seen it in action on my friends N5



5.1 for Nexus 5 is out as a factory image. I will wait for that before going to custom rom as a solution.


----------



## kkn13 (Mar 10, 2015)

$hadow said:


> 5.1 for Nexus 5 is out as a factory image. I will wait for that before going to custom rom as a solution.



yeah ill update OTA and see,if they dont fix it this time,im not buying android devices again unless its something which supports CM


----------



## $hadow (Mar 12, 2015)

kkn13 said:


> yeah ill update OTA and see,if they dont fix it this time,im not buying android devices again unless its something which supports CM



Yeah this is the magic on android. But I am using 5.1 and it is certainly more polished variant of android yet.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 12, 2015)

^  

@OP, do you have any other queries regarding the same?


----------



## ankush28 (Mar 15, 2015)

There is CM11 for SGY? *_* Gonna flash asap.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 15, 2015)

ankush28 said:


> There is CM11 for SGY? *_* Gonna flash asap.



Yes there is. Discussion Thread for CyanogenMod 11/12 (Andâ€¦ | Samsung Galaxy Y GT-S5360 | XDA Forums

Performance isn't upto the standards of kitkat but its mainly due to the crap hardware of the phone. It wasn't supposed to get anything above 2.3.6, so kudos to the devs.


----------

